# parachuted molly for the 1st time



## shroomer7 (Oct 20, 2010)

was amazing, i was rolling for hours it hit me in like 15 20 mins then i raild a bit (burn like shit) an then i could feel the high just shot strait up. although i felt like shit the next day plenty of oj


----------



## shroomer7 (Oct 20, 2010)

it was definetly worth trying


----------



## noobgrowr (Oct 20, 2010)

taken x a number of times, but what's parachuting? and railed some x or yay?


----------



## shroomer7 (Oct 20, 2010)

the MDMA was in a white sparkly powder, we pourd alot on 2 napkins wrapd them up an swallowed with water then snorted what was left. no coke in my nose


----------



## ginjawarrior (Oct 20, 2010)

if it was pure white and made you feel like shit the next day it wouldnt of been pure mdma, more likely an RC


----------



## shepj (Oct 20, 2010)

shroomer7 said:


> the MDMA was in a white sparkly powder, we pourd alot on 2 napkins wrapd them up an swallowed with water then snorted what was left. no coke in my nose


If it was sparkling white it may have been Mephedrone?


----------



## Fluxcap (Oct 20, 2010)

I don't think your supposed to swallow the napkins...


----------



## lowrider2000 (Oct 20, 2010)

you dont parachute molly..............your supposed to parachute a regular e pill you crush it up and roll it in a napkin so you dont taste it.........rookie shiit.... i get a vitamin c capsil empty half and crush a e-pill fill the other half now thats wussup............


----------



## Sr. Verde (Oct 20, 2010)

for parachutes i use rolling papers lol not napkins


----------



## k2daalvin (Oct 20, 2010)

parachuting is a term used for "speed"

you indeed wrap it in a small piece of a napkin, and swallow the whole thing down..
pure molly should never make you feel like shit.. i dropped 2 molly's a few weeks ago, easily crashed, and woke up feeling refreshed, like i did trippin on bomb LSD for 2 days..

-K2


----------



## ANC (Oct 20, 2010)

lol, sisies, just mix with a bit of water.


----------



## ginjawarrior (Oct 20, 2010)

lowrider2000 said:


> you dont parachute molly..............your supposed to parachute a regular e pill you crush it up and roll it in a napkin so you dont taste it.........rookie shiit.... i get a vitamin c capsil empty half and crush a e-pill fill the other half now thats wussup............


how do you take it then cause snorting sucks big time and 9/10 i get big ol nose bleeds about 5-6 hours after snorting it for a big dose i bomb/ parachute little bumps i just dab



ANC said:


> lol, sisies, just mix with a bit of water.


dab it then wash it down its an acquired taste


----------



## k2daalvin (Oct 20, 2010)

or you can just let it dissolve under your tongue and have a jolly ol' time.. :drinks water bottle: nothin to it

-K2


----------



## Johnny Retro (Oct 20, 2010)

When you use a napkin, you dont use the whole thing lol. You know how napkins come in layers? use only 1 layer


----------



## lowrider2000 (Oct 20, 2010)

just get a vatmin c capsil empty it and fill it up with molle if you have some room left put some vitamin c in that bitch.........thats also how i used to discuise my pills... put it back in the vitamin bottle throw it in a gym bag and your good to go


----------



## Johnny Retro (Oct 20, 2010)

Or you could just go to the vitamin shoppe and get empty caps. But i like your idea with the vit c


----------



## lowrider2000 (Oct 20, 2010)

well i use vitamin c cus that shit make's you roll harder............. lol i used to sell them to my boy or who ever else would buy them like that they hit hard as soon as that cap opens you go 0-60 in about 5 min by the time your done rolling the blunt and half way through smoking it your rolling....lol its just hard selling them to people that dont know you its just a random pill lol but my boys payed $15 a pill no problem and for $20 id put a pill and a half no room for vitamin c tho it never mattered


----------



## Johnny Retro (Oct 20, 2010)

If your tryin to slang, go to shows and raves 
You make a killing


----------



## lowrider2000 (Oct 20, 2010)

lol i used to live in miami at space or werever on south beach $25 a pill easy $30 even $40 if they were drunk allready... i used to have this chinesee guy rich as shit would buy 60 pills a month and allways be rolling id sell him the 10 packs for $150 i would get them for like 4 each 5.50 max....... you ever been to ULTRA music festival now thats a true rave...........its held every year world wide and one stop is miami you have to go if you like rolling..... its funny to see the parametics walking through the croud helping the people that are ODing n shit


----------



## ANC (Oct 20, 2010)

Damn, we just use a rolling paper, its cheap here like not even 20 US cents a packet of 50


----------



## `Dave (Oct 20, 2010)

yeah its 20p a pack for rizzlas (rolling papers) you just make a bomb out of them ..


----------



## timeismoney1 (Oct 20, 2010)

mooly is the color of sand. shepj is prob right mephedrone or methylone?


----------



## growdankbuds (Oct 20, 2010)

timeismoney1 said:


> mooly is the color of sand. shepj is prob right mephedrone or methylone?



Ive always been told pure mdma was anywhere from brown to white crystal........white crystal being the purest. ive also heard that the more brown molly is usually mda.


----------



## shepj (Oct 20, 2010)

timeismoney1 said:


> mooly is the color of sand. shepj is prob right mephedrone or methylone?


It can be hard to tell based on color alone. Pure MDMA is a clear crystal; if powdered I would imagine it would take on a white crystalline appearance. I have personally seem MDMA that appears to shimmer, so it is possible to have a high purity white-crystalline powder. I have also seen brown MDMA of ~ 99% purity. It is possible, if the comedown was abnormally harsh that it could have been a research chemical. 

To the original poster, was the duration on par with MDMA? If it was significantly shorter I would suspect Mephedrone.



growdankbuds said:


> Ive always been told pure mdma was anywhere from brown to white crystal........white crystal being the purest. ive also heard that the more brown molly is usually mda.


Clear to white crystal is the highest purity. There is MDMA, due to the way the structural lattice absorbs water, that is brown and EXTREMELY high quality.


----------



## growdankbuds (Oct 20, 2010)

shepj said:


> It can be hard to tell based on color alone. Pure MDMA is a clear crystal; if powdered I would imagine it would take on a white crystalline appearance. I have personally seem MDMA that appears to shimmer, so it is possible to have a high purity white-crystalline powder. I have also seen brown MDMA of ~ 99% purity. It is possible, if the comedown was abnormally harsh that it could have been a research chemical.
> 
> To the original poster, was the duration on par with MDMA? If it was significantly shorter I would suspect Mephedrone.
> 
> ...


was the sand that pure brown mdma you speak of? Thanks for clearing things up I gotta lotta respect for you shep u sure know your stuff, as well as danger and anc


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Oct 21, 2010)

tru that. in my opinion ANC,ndangered, and shepj are the 3 wisemen of hallucinogens. i got alot of respect for yall and the knowledge and info u help us all out with. keep it up guys!


----------



## ANC (Oct 21, 2010)

pure molly, yum


----------



## shepj (Oct 21, 2010)

growdankbuds said:


> was the sand that pure brown mdma you speak of?


The Sand is the brown molly I was referring to. 



growdankbuds said:


> Thanks for clearing things up I gotta lotta respect for you shep u sure know your stuff, as well as danger and anc


Not a problem, and much appreciated. Damn straight about Endangered and ANC as well!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 21, 2010)

shepj said:


> If it was sparkling white it may have been Mephedrone?


Molly could have some sparkly qualities to it. But waking up feeling like shit is another story. Unless you took something like a half gram or a whole gram of molly during the night... then there should be no reason waking up to a bloody hangover on molly. Clean mdma is quite easy on the body and the next day should be accompanied by a fat good afterglow. Mephedrone could be the culprit! But I would avoid sniffing molly... mdma should always be taken orally, it works best that way!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 21, 2010)

mescalinebandit420 said:


> tru that. in my opinion ANC,ndangered, and shepj are the 3 wisemen of hallucinogens. i got alot of respect for yall and the knowledge and info u help us all out with. keep it up guys!


Humbling. Huge smiles after reading this little thank you of sorts


----------



## shroomer7 (Nov 4, 2010)

ok so a few things our molly is legit we know the guy its 100% its MDMA and i feet like shit cuz i poped 2 bad pills the day b4 plus i slep on the floor


----------



## ANC (Nov 5, 2010)

hey if you don't feel like shit the day after with everything hurting and low from over exertion, then you wasted a trip.


----------

